# Should I leave UK temporarily? Will I get back in? - Refused EEA2



## zosiu (May 10, 2011)

I am an Australian Citizen married to a Polish Man, we have a son (almost 2) who was born in London and am currently in England with my son and husband. 

I applied for an EEA2 permit in 2009 but came back in May 2010 as refused because I did not give enough evidence of my husbands self employment. I went back to Australia after that with my son, and my husband has come to Oz a few times and I come to London once a few months ago for 3 weeks. 

My passport has been flagged with details of my refused visa application and I need to wait at immigration for them to check details when I eneter the UK.

I came back here 2 months ago to be with my husband and to re-apply for this visa. I entered heathrow and after being checked was given '6 months no recourse to funds'. I havent actually reapplied for the EEA2 yet because of different things - The major one being my husbands grandmother (our sons great-grandmother) is very ill with cancer and he has had to go back and forth to visit her. He has applied for a new ID now so I can send off the passports now for the application and he can still travel on his ID if he needs to.

However - My husband is planning on going to Poland in 3 weeks and as it my sons 2nd birthday around this time we would like to go as a family, especially as she may not make another birthday.

My question is - 

Should I take the risk to leave the country as I have not yet applied for this visa?

Is there a chance they could refuse me or my son entry back into the Uk? (my son did have a Polish passport but it has expired now and im not sure we will have time to make another one so he will probably be travelling on his Aussie one)

Is there anything I can do to ensure I will be allowed back in?

Should I be honest in saying I plan to reapply or should I say im just visiting?

I dont have a return ticket so should I have bank statments or something?

Has anyone been down this road before???

Help please!!


----------

